# Wisconsin Open '08



## llamapuzzle (Sep 7, 2008)

I've been meaning to bump the other thread, but I couldn't change the title, so...

WISCONSIN OPEN '08!

Hosted by the WCA delegate Bryan Logan and I.

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/c.php?i=WisconsinOpen2008


We are on a semi-tight schedule, but if we have time for BLD, we'll do it. Bring your blindfolds!

Map


The big building is where we will be holding the competition.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## Bryan (Sep 7, 2008)

We'll probably be adding more than BLD, so basically bring any puzzles that is an official WCA event, because you never know what we'll get to. Of course, we're going to try and have as many rounds as possible, so it shouldn't be a problem.

Right now, BLD is the first event to probably be added. I'd much rather add events than drop events. If you have any other requests, please PM me.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 7, 2008)

woot! i might be able to go!!!!!!!!

my mom said it was ok if we werent doing anything, so my dad just has to o.k.-it!

and its only 2 hours away so im probably gonna be there!!!!!! i'll pre-register when i know for sure!! 
 im so happy!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 7, 2008)

i'm kinda in a similar situation to slncuber21. both of my parents seemed okay with it, but they still haven't said anything for sure. anyway i really you will have 3x3x3 BLD!


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 7, 2008)

maybe i'll see you there McWizzle!

can you have 3x3 OH and magic too?? we should have a bunch of other events...if we can fit them

i wonder who else is going...


----------



## llamapuzzle (Sep 7, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> maybe i'll see you there McWizzle!
> 
> can you have 3x3 OH and magic too?? we should have a bunch of other events...if we can fit them
> 
> i wonder who else is going...



We have OH, and magic is going to probably be the next "extra event" that we may add after BLD, as there is more of a demand for BLD.


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 7, 2008)

i see... cant wait to see if i can go!! im uber excited about another comp. 

OMG maybe i can bring my neighbor!! shes new to cubing tho, avgs like 1:40ish...


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 9, 2008)

I'd go if I weren't busy that day. =(


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 9, 2008)

aw kippy! i wanted to meet you!!! 
but on the bright side- my dad said i *can go!!!!!!!*
i might preregister, but im not sure if i should do some events yet...


----------



## Bryan (Sep 21, 2008)

Hey, I got some pretty cool medals for this competition.

http://www.cubingusa.com/wisconsin/medals.jpg


----------



## llamapuzzle (Sep 27, 2008)

One week to go!


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 27, 2008)

I am going!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Crickets (Sep 27, 2008)

those medals are sick!! too bad I live in NC and avg like 55 lol but I'm gettin better with f2l so it'll speed up.


----------



## Kit Clement (Sep 28, 2008)

slncuber21 said:


> aw kippy! i wanted to meet you!!!
> but on the bright side- my dad said i *can go!!!!!!!*
> i might preregister, but im not sure if i should do some events yet...



Come to the VA Open then! >.>


----------



## falkman (Sep 29, 2008)

I'll be there!


----------



## Bryan (Oct 2, 2008)

Any puzzles people would like me to bring? I have quite a few....


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 5, 2008)

That was a fun competition!!!

Btw, my dad and I found this:
http://www.jsonline.com/story/index.aspx?id=802666


----------



## pjk (Oct 5, 2008)

Congrats Phil. A 1:46 5x5 avg, and a 1.86 2x2 solve (4th in the world).


----------



## Bryan (Oct 5, 2008)

2x2x2 Round 2 Scramble 3:

L' D L U2 B F U' L' F R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' U2 F' L' B2 F' L2 D' L2 B2


----------



## MistArts (Oct 5, 2008)

Bryan said:


> 2x2x2 Round 2 Scramble 3:
> 
> L' D L U2 B F U' L' F R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' U2 F' L' B2 F' L2 D' L2 B2



One move FL, then sune!


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah pretty awesome competition. I'm disappointed I couldn't break the NAR (My hands were so cold!), I seem to only improve by a couple hundredths at a time in 2x2 avg. (3.92, 3.90, 3.87)

Really pleased with OH and 5x5 results, okay stuff for 2, 3, and 4. I'm pretty sure Waris got the 1.84 on video, but he's driving 9 hrs back to KC today.


----------



## King Koopa (Oct 6, 2008)

philkt731 said:


> Yeah pretty awesome competition. I'm disappointed I couldn't break the NAR (My hands were so cold!), I seem to only improve by a couple hundredths at a time in 2x2 avg. (3.92, 3.90, 3.87)
> 
> Really pleased with OH and 5x5 results, okay stuff for 2, 3, and 4. I'm pretty sure Waris got the 1.84 on video, but he's driving 9 hrs back to KC today.



yeah i got your vid's. Phil, if you look at the OH rankings for single, you are 69 and i am 70


----------



## qqwref (Oct 6, 2008)

Bryan said:


> 2x2x2 Round 2 Scramble 3:
> 
> L' D L U2 B F U' L' F R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' U2 F' L' B2 F' L2 D' L2 B2



Easy guimond 
z' D R U2 R'
y' D R2 U R2 U2 y' R2 U R2 U
Your scrambling program is awful though...use the official one next time


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Oct 6, 2008)

Bryan said:


> 2x2x2 Round 2 Scramble 3:
> 
> L' D L U2 *B F* U' L' F R F2 D2 B2 L' B2 F' U2 F' L' B2 F' L2 D' L2 B2



Ummm I'm pretty sure that scramble isn't legal
Unless they changed something


----------



## Bryan (Oct 6, 2008)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > 2x2x2 Round 2 Scramble 3:
> ...



I just went to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...amble_cube.htm?size=2&num=5&len=25&col=yobwrg and generated a few more....

U L U L F R B' *D' U'* B2 U B D' R *B2 F* R' U B' U B *L' R'* B U'
L' *B2 F'* R2 D B2 L D' F U2 F2 R U2 B2 R' D L2 B' L' B' F2 L' *B2 F* D'
D L' D2 R' F U2 F2 U2 L F2 L2 U' F2 R' F2 U L' *B2 F'* L2 D2 F2 L' R' D'
D2 R' *D2 U* *L' R'* B R D2 R' F' *L R2* B D2 R F'* D U *R B' R' B' U R2
D L B2 F *D' U2* L' U L' B' U2 R' F2 D R2 *B' F2* U' R2 D2 L' D2 F2 R' B

Seems odd that it's always DU, BF, and LR instead of UD, FB, or RL.


----------



## joey (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmm, surely U' D, or U D', are not allowed?
U' D = y'
U D != y/y'/y2


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Oct 6, 2008)

http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...en=25&col=yobwrg&multi=on&subbutton=Scramble!

I have no problems when I do that.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 6, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> http://www.worldcubeassociation.org...en=25&col=yobwrg&multi=on&subbutton=Scramble!
> 
> I have no problems when I do that.



Yeah, but you're turning on the multislice option, which isn't on by default in the link from the regulations. Try it from the link I gave without adjusting options.


UPDATE: I contated Ron, and he said that Multislice should've been on, and he's updated the link on the regulations page.


----------



## philkt731 (Oct 14, 2008)

Some vids up by Waris...


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 15, 2008)

I am gonna try to get my videos up too when I find enough time.


----------



## Bryan (Oct 17, 2008)

The BLD scrambles:

#1: L' B2 U2 R B2 L' B2 L' D2 B2 U' R2 B2 U2 B' D2 U' R2 F L' R2
#2: U' L2 D2 L2 D B2 L2 D' R2 B D2 L R B' D2 L' U F' L' D' U'


----------

